# how soon can i have FET after a miscarriage?



## Tara2234 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi ladies

It looks like I have had a miscarriage after ICSI last month   (I am just awaiting the results of one more blood test to confirm this)

I was just wondering how soon after can I commence FET? I have only bled once (hence the blood tests to confirm miscarriage) but do I have to wait for AF to arrive or can i go straight on to a birth control pill and have the treatment next cycle?

Sorry about all the questions!

Tara xxx


----------



## chozzy (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Tara,
So sorry to hear your sad news. It's positive that you're already looking forward though. I had a miscarriage (after fresh IVF cycle) end November and I just had to wait for first bleed then I started my FET. I've just started the injections and will be hopefully transferring mid March if all goes well. Know different people have different timescales though as I'm on a long protocol so you'll have to speak to your clinic. Hope that helps! 
X


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

firstly   and sorry for your loss.  When I had my mc I was told to try asap - even though I wanted to punch the dr when he said it, because his words were you are most fertile after a mc.  Something you don't want to hear when grieving for the one you lost, but we went ahead and got pg the next cycle.  As long as your bloods came back clear (ie. no hcg and definitely empty uterus on a scan, no retained products of conception) then you can try again asap.


----------



## Tara2234 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you Chozzy and KandK for your replies. I am sorry to hear that both of you have suffered losses in the past too. It's heartbreaking isn't it?

I have been in touch with my clinic and I have to wait 3 months before I can have FET! Don't know why it has to be 3 months but I don't mind. It will give me to time to get over this disappointment and prepare my body for FET.

Thanks again ladies for your kind words.

Tara xx


----------



## chozzy (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Tara,
It is completely heartbreaking, I wonder how we are all so strong sometimes!
3 months may sound long but it will honestly go so quick. I had mine end Nov so I'm into my 3rd month and only at the beginning of the FET treatment. I was worried about waiting but honestly time just goes so quick. Plus it'll give you time to feel better about it all. It just feels all so long for everything and I'm just wished my life away for the past year!
X


----------

